# America's Best Bowstrings Prostaff positions



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

We are currently accepting resumes for our 2009 shooting staff.

We still have positions available. 

If you are interested send your resume to: [email protected]


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

E-mail Sent...Thanks Mindy


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

E-mail Sent


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

heres another reason to get a resume together


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

I know this may be a silly question, however... When you say resume... do you mean your archery or professional resume? As I just got started shooting target recently (1 year), I would love to connect with a sponsor as I love this sport and shoot at least 4 to 5 times a week.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

An archery resume


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

did he get back to any of you guys?


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

stickbow hunter said:


> did he get back to any of you guys?


I'ld give them a couple days.... hehe.
It is Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

email sent thanks James


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

Let's keep this at the top!!! :smile:


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

up


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

email sent


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

^^^:teeth::teeth:


----------



## BamaBowTech (Dec 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*bump*

bumpty bumpty


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Resume.....*

Is on its way! :shade:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Keep this up for a great company


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Let's keep this up top!!!:smile:*


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

^^^:smile::smile:


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you still taking applications???

Thanks!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

MOHALucan said:


> Are you still taking applications???
> 
> Thanks!!


I dont know for sure but I would say send it in. I was told they wouldnt reach any decisions til the end of the month


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

ok, thanks!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

^^^:teeth:


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

What is ^^^:teeth: for??? LOL


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

^ :mg::smile:
^
ll
ll




MOHALucan said:


> What is ^^^:teeth: for??? LOL


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

any word NP ?


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

NEVADAPRO said:


> ^ :mg::smile:
> ^
> ll
> ll


ah ha, gotcha now. I thought you were referencing me somehow....I didn't realize that you were the thread starter....lol:mg::shade:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Nope! It's just another "to the top" reference!!! 

And nothing yet Steve!! YOU?



MOHALucan said:


> ah ha, gotcha now. I thought you were referencing me somehow....I didn't realize that you were the thread starter....lol:mg::shade:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Nope! It's just another "to the top" reference!!!
> 
> *And nothing yet Steve!! YOU*
> 
> Nope just waiting patiently


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

i sent mine in,...:teeth: keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

Back up top!!!:smile:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

Back up~!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## hoythunter719 (Apr 19, 2007)

app sent


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

^^^:teeth:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh the wait..............*

The wait is nerve racking, but reminds me of bein a kid at Xmas!:blob1:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Christmas time's a comin', Christmas time's a comin'!!!!!:smile:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*All I want for Christmas.......*

is new strings for my bows!!!!!! Americas Best Strings:whoo:


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*hs anyone heard yet???????????*

me and wife both sent resumes in, and havent hear a word


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

resume sent


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Its killing me:crazy::twitch:


----------



## Tolley (Feb 25, 2007)

sent her in today!
:teeth:


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Americas Best*

All I can say is.........these are without a doubt the best strings on the market. Jerry and the gang has the best reputation of customer service as well! If you want the best accuracy out of your bow and more speed look no further. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jthunter (Jun 27, 2006)

email sent. THX


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

Back to the top!!!:smile:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

Back up!!:smile:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

Back up!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

are they getting close ?


----------



## chriss2375 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sent mine in a few days ago, when will we know if we are accepted. E-mail?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Probably closer to the end of the month!?!? Just guessing!!:smile:


----------



## chriss2375 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks I can't wait to find out!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Back up!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

They have a ton of resumes they are reviewing. That and it being so close to the holidays, I say we be patient. Trust me, these strings are awsome and will deck out my bows, staff or no staff.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Well said!! :thumbs_up



elk stalker said:


> They have a ton of resumes they are reviewing. That and it being so close to the holidays, I say we be patient. Trust me, these strings are awsome and will deck out my bows, staff or no staff.


----------



## Tolley (Feb 25, 2007)

*Excited!*

Can't wait to hear the news! Hopefully it's good news


----------



## drw1210 (Jan 14, 2008)

*You have a Great Product*

Wanted to just post this and say you have a great product which everybody should have. The colors I got for my bows matched up great. Getting ready to order 2 more sets. Keep it up.
Will send a email


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Lets keep this up. We should know something soon. Never the less Americas Best is worth waiting for.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

OK so I see this alot but what does an archery resume consist of? anyone willing to email their archery resume to me...I don't really plan to build one..just wanna see what you guys use?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Back to the top!!!! And it's snowing big time in VEGAS!!!!:mg:


----------



## rawx (Feb 13, 2007)

*Staff Shooter Positions*

Sent mine in right after we got of the phone. Thanks Jerry


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Back to the top!!!! And it's snowing big time in VEGAS!!!!:mg:


here too! we got 17 inches and another 16 tonite they figured:mg:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> here too! we got 17 inches and another 16 tonite they figured:mg:


Snow? In Vegas? Well, as long as it is melted by Feb. I'll have had my fill of ice, snow, and cold by then.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

bump for ABB


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> Snow? In Vegas? Well, as long as it is melted by Feb. I'll have had my fill of ice, snow, and cold by then.


Can you believe it :mg: they said this storm hit Vegas down to central AZ.We normally get hit this time of year in my area. I am at 8000 ft. but Vegas was surprising. I am sure it will be clear and sunny in Feb. there


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

steve hilliard said:


> here too! we got 17 inches and another 16 tonite they figured:mg:


We're supposed to get 12" tonight. I'd be more than happy to pack it up and ship it out to you :darkbeer:


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Dang, how bout ya'll send some of that down south for us to have a winter wonderland!!


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

I wonder if this will be done by the Jan 1??


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

We have been going through the resumes and should be done by January 1st if all goes by plan.
We are still accepting resumes.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Dead Center said:


> We have been going through the resumes and should be done by January 1st if all goes by plan.
> We are still accepting resumes.


Right on. Hopefully I'll bag a nice deer and come home to some good news!!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

To anyone that is on the fence and looking for the Best bowstrings around; send in your resumes to Jerry and the gang. Hands down, these are the best bowstrings I have shot and the customer service is excellent!!! 

Steve and Todd (NevadaPro) know!! (I saw Todd drooling over my new strings in Mesquite)


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I still am!!!! 

And by the way, you and Rod have a safe and Happy Holiday Season!!! God bless, Todd


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I still am!!!!
> 
> And by the way, you and Rod have a safe and Happy Holiday Season!!! God bless, Todd


You have a great holiday too Todd. Don't let any bees sting ya. :wink:

I'm glad I could be of some help to get you headed in the right direction for some awesome strings. Did you get some ordered yet? It only takes a few days and they are on your door step. My Scepter is a tack driver with my new strings.

If I can just get out of the way and let it shoot... :teeth:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I think we all learned our lesson about leaving a "sugary drink" sitting open where an insect with a STINGER can get into it!!! LOL!!! And I still have the pictures to prove it!!!:mg:

And the strings are in the works!! Merry Christmas!!! God bless, Todd



Swerve's CEO said:


> You have a great holiday too Todd. Don't let any bees sting ya. :wink:
> 
> I'm glad I could be of some help to get you headed in the right direction for some awesome strings. Did you get some ordered yet? It only takes a few days and they are on your door step. My Scepter is a tack driver with my new strings.
> 
> If I can just get out of the way and let it shoot... :teeth:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh the wait..............*

They say patience is a virtue..........:teeth: Guess I'm learning to be virtuous!:embara: Great strings, and the wait is worth it!!!


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

*staff shooter*

e-mail sent thank you ttt


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Swerve's CEO said:


> To anyone that is on the fence and looking for the Best bowstrings around; send in your resumes to Jerry and the gang. Hands down, these are the best bowstrings I have shot and the customer service is excellent!!!
> 
> Steve and Todd (NevadaPro) know!! (I saw Todd drooling over my new strings in Mesquite)


He told me they were awesome strings  Now Todd cover those sugary drinks


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

steve hilliard said:


> [/COLOR]
> He told me they were awesome strings  Now Todd cover those sugary drinks


You won't be disappointed Steve! I love the new strings and the customer service is excellent.

About the sugary drinks... I'm still giggling, I was laughing so hard I don't believe my photos turned out all that well. I will have to look through them.


----------



## dozer76 (Jan 26, 2008)

I e-mailed them about contingency money pay out for the 09 vegas shoot have not heard a word that was two days ago, not to impressed.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

dozer76 said:


> I e-mailed them about contingency money pay out for the 09 vegas shoot have not heard a word that was two days ago, not to impressed.


$6,150 just for 2008 Vegas. $62,800 for the 2008 year. Correct me if I am wrong but if you e-mailed them 2 days ago, it was as if you e-mailed today since they are closed over the weekends. Just give them a call if you are that impatient. 330-231-1613. Be sure it's during Ohio time business hours or you won't get anyone.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh I have the pictures!!!! Shall I post them????? The VICTIM might not be so happy, but it WAS funny!!!! I'm glad we all sat there and laughed uncontrollably at his pain!!! 




Swerve's CEO said:


> You won't be disappointed Steve! I love the new strings and the customer service is excellent.
> 
> About the sugary drinks... I'm still giggling, I was laughing so hard I don't believe my photos turned out all that well. I will have to look through them.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Oh I have the pictures!!!! Shall I post them????? The VICTIM might not be so happy, but it WAS funny!!!! I'm glad we all sat there and laughed uncontrollably at his pain!!!


He might not appreciate the humor. He was such a good sport though. I do have a close up with the stinger in the roof of his mouth, lol. I have tweezers in my quiver now.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

That's exactly what I was thinking!!!! I have never seen someone in that much pain, laughing that hard!!! He really was a good sport!! You and I have some CLASSIC photo's of the "incident"!!!! :teeth:




Swerve's CEO said:


> He might not appreciate the humor. He was such a good sport though. I do have a close up with the stinger in the roof of his mouth, lol.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

I now have tweezers in my quiver so someone doesn't have to try to use a leatherman again should the need arise.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Now that's funny!!!! You are right though! The leatherman did not work!! Maybe a Swiss Army Knife!!!!




Swerve's CEO said:


> I now have tweezers in my quiver so someone doesn't have to try to use a leatherman again should the need arise.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

dozer76 said:


> I e-mailed them about contingency money pay out for the 09 vegas shoot have not heard a word that was two days ago, not to impressed.


We are working on the 09 contingency program. We are adding to it and finalizing it.
I will post it when it is done.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Dead Center said:


> We are working on the 09 contingency program. We are adding to it and finalizing it.
> I will post it when it is done.


Thanks Tim.... you guys are awesome!:thumbs_up


----------



## Tolley (Feb 25, 2007)

*Vegas?*

So who's all goin to Vegas this year? I'll be there!


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Swerve's CEO said:


> Thanks Tim.... you guys are awesome!:thumbs_up


They are awesome !!! I cant tell you the help Tim has done for me. It is appreciated .


*CEO* I thought Todd had the mishaps :mg: now I got it right.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*Postition*

Application sent!! Thanks for your time.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

steve hilliard said:


> They are awesome !!! I cant tell you the help Tim has done for me. It is appreciated .
> 
> 
> *CEO* I thought Todd had the mishaps :mg: now I got it right.


No... Todd and I just happen to be the only two that were packing a small camera when the incident occured, we were standing there talking about my strings I believe. There were probabaly a dozen gathered around to watch and giggle with us as we jumped in for the photo moment.
You know how it is.... some dumb*ss always has a camera when sh*t goes south. :tongue: When you think you've seen it all.... someone always surprises you.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

*to the top*

Just a few more days have to keep this up for ABB


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Keepin it on top for the boys of ABB.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Swerve's CEO said:


> No... Todd and I just happen to be the only two that were packing a small camera when the incident occured, we were standing there talking about my strings I believe. There were probabaly a dozen gathered around to watch and giggle with us as we jumped in for the photo moment.
> You know how it is.... some dumb*ss always has a camera when sh*t goes south. :tongue: When you think you've seen it all.... someone always surprises you.


 arent you glad you were in the right spot at the right time? TTT for ABB for the holidays


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

We are getting close, TTT


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

JUST A FEW MORE DAYS. ttt


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Tolley said:


> So who's all goin to Vegas this year? I'll be there!


Wouldn't miss it. Then Louisville. That's where I ordered my first America's best string and cable. I had them a couple days after I got back. Wasn't long after that I put them on my other bows.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

almost time for a drum roll keep this up


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

Drummer is warming UP


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Not much of a drummer.........*

But I'm tryin to figure out how to put these strings on my bass guitar!!!!!:teeth: Bet it would sound AWESOME!!!!! Just like they shoot!

Hmmmmnnnnn....... 5 strings........ 5 spot target......... I feel a new bow idea comin on!:set1_thinking:


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

IdahoCowboy said:


> But I'm tryin to figure out how to put these strings on my bass guitar!!!!!:teeth: Bet it would sound AWESOME!!!!! Just like they shoot!
> 
> Hmmmmnnnnn....... 5 strings........ 5 spot target......... I feel a new bow idea comin on!:set1_thinking:


A new bow idea?? lol... you should be shooting a Martin. With my shoot through systems on my Martin bows I have 4 cables and a shoot string with each order. 

ABB strings Rock!!!:shade:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Isn't that the only way to shoot????  Happy New Year Kris!!! Have a safe one!!!!!!!!!!

To the top for great strings!!!



Swerve's CEO said:


> A new bow idea?? lol... you should be shooting a Martin. With my shoot through systems on my Martin bows I have 4 cables and a shoot string with each order.
> 
> ABB strings Rock!!!:shade:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Just maybe.....*



Swerve's CEO said:


> A new bow idea?? lol... you should be shooting a Martin. With my shoot through systems on my Martin bows I have 4 cables and a shoot string with each order.
> 
> ABB strings Rock!!!:shade:


I think I saw that shoot thru system at the IdahoOpen......... and I did use to shoot one also. I do really like Martin bows, but I fell in love with my Hoyt the first time I shot it. I guess we all have our downfalls!:teeth:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

Happy New Year!! God bless, Todd


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Happy New Year!! God bless, Todd


back to ya Todd and wish everyone a great year in 09


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

You can't have a bad year shooting ABB


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

lets keep this up for the announcement


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

IdahoCowboy said:


> I think I saw that shoot thru system at the IdahoOpen......... and I did use to shoot one also. I do really like Martin bows, but I fell in love with my Hoyt the first time I shot it. I guess we all have our downfalls!:teeth:


My hubby and I were showing off our newest ABB strings on our shoot thru system at the Idaho Open, there were a few shoot thru bows there. Regardless what bow you shoot... the ABB strings are awesome!

Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Happy New Year.:star:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*I agree!*



Swerve's CEO said:


> My hubby and I were showing off our newest ABB strings on our shoot thru system at the Idaho Open, there were a few shoot thru bows there. Regardless what bow you shoot... the ABB strings are awesome!
> 
> Happy New Year to all!!!


I had Vaportrails on my Katera and changed them out with ABB's, I had less creep, less peep rotation, and NO STRETCH after 300+ shots! I love em, thats why I am hoping Tim decides to let me showcase these awesome strings this year! Hope everyone had a great new years and looking forward to hopefully working with some of you promoting ABB strings this year!:shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Email sent. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

